# Official Prospect Park thread



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi,

Hoping to make this thread used and re-used for all things Prospect Park.

I'll start.

To the person I randomly raced for two laps - great riding with you.

He had his shifters placed on his downtube. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ne...ing-out-tickets-parks-270005.html#post3725496

Cops handing out tickets for not stopping at red lights in this park. Beware.


----------



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

Rode to PP today, lots of cops at at 3 stop lights handing out tickets to any bikers riding through red lights.


----------



## RaGzMaN (Mar 3, 2011)

Are these rules for any time of day or ALL times of day/night>?


----------



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

It was my first time seeing it for myself but not the first time hearing about it happening. I went back yesterday and it was fine (weekday). This happened on a weekend when they know more cyclists are out there riding the loop.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Looks like cyclists are being given their own lane
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/28/n...spect-park-loop.html?ref=bicyclesandbicycling


----------



## pone (Sep 19, 2012)

zombie thread, i know, but i'll save precious bandwidth and avoid starting another...

what's training in Prospect Park like? another born-again cyclist here. i imagine i'll be hitting the HR Greenway quite a bit, but are there any good options/routes in Brooklyn?


----------



## Mdelrossi (Jun 29, 2012)

@pone
Go in the morning. Lots of cyclists that know what they are doing are out then
If you go in the afternoon the knuckle heads seem to have woken up and are out. Case in point one such cyclist wearing earphones, no helmet, texting with both hands on the downhill swerving side to side.

PM me if you want to ride. I'm currently at 15-16 mph per lap (old timer getting back into it)


----------



## bq_or_bust (Oct 27, 2007)

pone said:


> what's training in Prospect Park like? another born-again cyclist here. i imagine i'll be hitting the HR Greenway quite a bit, but are there any good options/routes in Brooklyn?


PP is better in pedestrian and cycle traffic than central park. people look out for each other as everyone moves through traffic. you can do continuous loops with out stopping; maybe slow down a bit.

they have expanded the cycling lane. now, there is only 1 car lane.

some pace lines forms that you can ask to join.

cars are allowed into the park in the am & pm rush hours only.

a hill for hill training. a little less in difficulty than cp's 110 hill.

enjoy.


----------



## BeepBeepZipTang (Oct 8, 2009)

I likes me some prospect park loops. I was there last month doing some rounds with theses nyc velo . They were gunning it like the prize money was a million. All I wanted, was to to ask them where to get their kit. Kinda surprised them I was sucking their wind on a mountain bike. : ) what up paul and chris if your out there.


----------



## pone (Sep 19, 2012)

wow, thanks. that sounds much better than i thought. 

Mdelrossi, i'll check in with you. i just did a shake-down ride around the neighborhood after waiting 2 months for delivery of my new bike. the bike is fairly well dialed in, but the rider still needs some work.


----------



## xinque (Oct 3, 2012)

Just got my first road bike a month ago looking to get into shape. Been riding the Verrazano Narrows path for about a month. Didn't realize how plain and monotonous a flat straight 4 mile stretch could be until a friend convinced me to try the Tour de Bronx last week. Think I shifted more in that one ride than the whole past month combined.

Anyway, hoping to branch out to Prospect Park this weekend. Sounds like a good mix of terrain and don't have to worry about running into amateur fishermen as they're casting.


----------



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

I might hit up PP to break the monotony of CP laps and then hit up Red Lantern for some coffee afterwards. Anyone ride during weekday mornings?


----------



## xinque (Oct 3, 2012)

Anyone been back to the park yet since the hurricane? See on the map that the roads are open but not sure if they've gotten around to cleaning the debris yet.


----------



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

It opened up on 11/2/12. Haven't been back since pre-Sandy but plan on doing some laps there sometime this week.


----------



## MrMook (Nov 18, 2007)

Did 4 laps today. Cold as hell with strong winds. Headwind on the climb made it a little more interesting than usual.

Any of you out there lately? I usually only see 5 or 6 riders out these days (but a TON of runners). Granted, I'm usually there before sun-up on weekdays.


----------



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

MrMook said:


> Did 4 laps today. Cold as hell with strong winds. Headwind on the climb made it a little more interesting than usual.
> 
> Any of you out there lately? I usually only see 5 or 6 riders out these days (but a TON of runners). Granted, I'm usually there before sun-up on weekdays.


I've been hitting cp lately. Let me know if you want to hit up cp sometime in the early morning hours.


----------



## MrMook (Nov 18, 2007)

Never gave CP much thought, but looking at the map, it's technically closer than Prospect if I take the Queensboro (my least favorite bridge by far). 

What time do you head out in the mornings? I'm in Greenpoint, so it would probably take me 15 or 20 min to get to/from the southeast corner of the park.


----------



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

Depends on the day, sometimes really early at 630am if I'm biking with a friend or late mornings if going solo. 

Takes me about 30 minutes to get to Park from my place.

Let me know what time works for you.


----------



## MrMook (Nov 18, 2007)

Haven't been out on the road bike in a month. This weather sucks!
I'm still commuting daily on my single speed, but my training schedule has lapsed. Hard to get up at 5am for a 1.5 hour ride when it's below freezing, and now covered in snow. 

For those of you who do the races at the park, what sanctioning body do I register with? I'm going to do some of the Bethel, CT races in March, so I'm thinking of getting an annual USA Cycling license. Does that cover me for the NYC races (Prospect, Central, and possibly the Floyd Bennet races), or is there some other association I should know about?


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

For Prospect Park & Floyd Bennet Field races, USA Cycling license will be all you need. (Unless something that I haven't heard about has changed for this upcoming season)


----------

